# Wierd Looking, Trumpet Fish



## jaw-jacker69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you seen many of these? This Trumpet Fish ate a herring and fought well. This was caught yesterday 06/03/12. It is my first time catching one. Yes, he was released after photo. :rockon:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool! Never heard of it


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not being a smartass, but that's actually a cornet fish. They a very closely related to a trumpetfish but are more slender and have a larger tail


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has said that it was a deformed Ballyhoo due to BP.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

is this Fred? (Jaw-Jacker69)?

anyway, that's a weird looking fish...


----------



## jaw-jacker69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Trumpet, Trombone, Cornet; name may have been a little off, but still was surprising.


----------



## jaw-jacker69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> is this Fred? (Jaw-Jacker69)?
> 
> anyway, that's a weird looking fish...


 Hey Mike, yes it is me and it has been a longtime since I have signed in. Good to be back. I'm still fishing and loving it. Hope all is well.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

jaw-jacker69 said:


> Hey Mike, yes it is me and it has been a longtime since I have signed in. Good to be back. I'm still fishing and loving it. Hope all is well.


good to see you back Fred...one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet...

we're doing fine and still out here on "granola point"...


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I caught one about 2 years ago and had to look it up to see the species. Was most definitely a surprising catch though.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Fred, whats up,, good to see ya back, cool looking fish.. must have been a blast..


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

That is a crazy looking fish. Thanks for sharing


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Never caught one on a hook but I have seen on a dive in the Carribean. I have to agree that it is a weird looking fish. .


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I've seen them on lots of dives, but have never seen anyone catch one anywhere ever.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

That's pretty cool. I see the guys fishing down in central America catch them regularly as by catch. Never seen one up here.


----------

